# S: Java-IRC-Applet (Freeware)



## Arne Buchwald (22. Dezember 2002)

Hallo,

ich suche ein kostenloses Java-IRC-Applet? Kennt jemand von euch zufällig eins ??


----------



## Arne Buchwald (22. Dezember 2002)

Bin fündig geworden - http://sourceforge.net/


----------



## BlackZac (30. März 2003)

Und welchen dort genau?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (30. März 2003)

Einfach mal dort suchen:

-> http://sourceforge.net/projects/darkerirc/
-> http://sourceforge.net/projects/snirc/
-> http://sourceforge.net/projects/jicra/
usw.


----------



## BlackZac (30. März 2003)

und welchen von denen verwendest Du?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (30. März 2003)

Im Moment gar keines. Runtergeladen hatte ich DarkerIRC.


----------



## BlackZac (31. März 2003)

Kannst mir somit eigentlich auch nicht sagen, obs funktioniert 

Trotzdem Danke.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (31. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von BlackZac _
> *Kannst mir somit eigentlich auch nicht sagen, obs funktioniert *


Doch, ich hatte es ganz kurz testweise in Betrieb. Bei mir nöhlte es glaube ich rum, dass Java 1 (2?) nicht installiert sei und ich es erst herunterladen müsste oder sowas.

Probier's doch einfach aus - so groß sind die Packages ja nicht


----------

